# Northwest Hedgehog Club Show



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

*NORTHWEST HEDGEHOG SHOW FEB 2013! *​Saturday 23rd February 2013.
12-4pm. There will be a show, raffle and plenty of goodies!
The address is:
Poynton Community Centre
107 Park Lane Poynton, Cheshire East SK12
5 Miles outside of Stockport.

You don't have to own a hedgehog to come and have a look!
:001_wub:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh man I wish I was closer


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Oh man I wish I was closer


In July every year we hold one in Northampton.

My closest is 1 hour away and my furthest is 3 hours.:yikes:


----------



## cathryn (Jan 18, 2013)

hi how do you enter the classes
how much are they? can you enter on the day
and does the hog have to be reg


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Awww - a hedgehog show :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Emma

I'm a maybe... its a good 4 1/2 hours from me but perhaps I will see if there are any other southerners thinking of going and team up with them


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

cathryn said:


> hi how do you enter the classes
> how much are they? can you enter on the day
> and does the hog have to be reg


You can enter online;
Hedgehog World

We would like pre-enteries rather than on the day as it gets really hectic and it saves much more time if all the paper works already done 

Hedgehogs don't have to be registered however you can register your hedgehog for only £1

Home - UK African pygmy hedgehog registry



emzybabe said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> I'm a maybe... its a good 4 1/2 hours from me but perhaps I will see if there are any other southerners thinking of going and team up with them


Oh fingers crossed.

Try posting on here to see if anyone else is wanting a car buddy.
African Pygmy Hedgehog Show - Club day | Facebook


----------

